# Sensor lineal para determinar posicion de un piston hidraulico



## slkyo (Feb 4, 2009)

Necesito ayuda para encontrar un sensor lineal con una carrera de 1 metro y una salida de 0 10 voltios.
Gracias


----------



## Eduardo (Feb 4, 2009)

El tipo de sensor que se esta usando en la industria es este:
http://www.mtssensor.de/index.php?id=3
http://www.balluff.com/Balluff/us/ProductsChannel/Overview/en/Micropulse+Transducers.htm
(El MTS es bastante mas barato que el Balluff}

El cilindro tiene que estar hecho para este tipo de sensores (vastago perforado).

Otra cosa es si el cilindro ya lo tenes y queres medir la posicion. Eso hay analizarlo con cuidado porque no existe solucion general y de comoda instalacion.


----------

